# Under or around



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey guys,

Just looking for opinions on wether to fully tile a floor or set the cabinets first , then tile to them. The guys I have talked to all say it doesn't make any difference to them. Seems it would be much faster to lay field tiles, than to cut around islands.....
Any good reasons to tile under the cabinets? 

I am a GC, but do a lot of finish work as a sub. If the floor is flat it is easier for me to set the cabs on top, if not, lots of shims....
If we set the cabs first we put for them up 1/2"
It seems about 50/50 on the jobs I do.


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

I usually tile the entire floor first. Most of the tile I set is not expensive so it is faster for me to layout when islands, etc are not in the way. I like the level floor after tiling to set the cabs and the true finished height ( hassle to preshim).
If I was laying $15sf tile than probably not.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Depends on what is being installed above the tile.... If the cabs/countertop are heavy, you can end up with spider cracks at the corners as the house continues to move...

IMHO, you are always better off tiling to the cabs, if you have any respect for future workers who may have to remove the floor to install another... some people reface their cabs and replace tops and floors in the process...

That said, I would bring the cabs to same height in tile..


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Tile the entire floor first, then set your cabinets. 

That way, if the cabinets need to be replaced or relocated you don't have untiled spaces to deal with.....

And it's less field cuts. JMHO


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

I like to have the tile under the cabinets when feasible. Obviously, price and design could play a role in the decision.


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

If the base cabinets aren't installed yet, I'm tiling the entire floor. 

Especially if there's going to be an island. 

But hey, to each his own.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I am with Tileman on this one. Tile under the cabinets if they are not installed. I have never seen any spider cracks on properly installed tile and cabinets.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I vote for tile whole floor . Agree with other posts


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

skillman said:


> I vote for tile whole floor . Agree with other posts


One away from the penthouse! Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> One away from the penthouse! Congrats! :thumbsup:


Didn't even see I was up there with post's .


----------



## Nick1001 (Nov 4, 2012)

Definitely agree with going under. There's a lot less cuts that have to be perfect.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I agree that tile through out. 

There has been a time or two that the HO was wanting the island moved. Would have been a major ordeal if tile was cut right up to the cabinets.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

I prefer tile under cabs for all of the reasons already mentioned.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

All the way. Allowing future kitchen remod flexibility is a nice gift to the unknown owners.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Now let's don't fool ourselves if you're using $8 grout and move cabs 4 years later you will still see the old foot print for quite sometime after the remodel.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

r4r&r said:


> Now let's don't fool ourselves if you're using $8 grout and move cabs 4 years later you will still see the old foot print for quite sometime after the remodel.


Grout is easier to replace than 10 year old tile that you can't match.


----------



## Buildtech (Dec 18, 2012)

Do a complete and correct job, tile the whole floor.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Sabagley said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just looking for opinions on wether to fully tile a floor or set the cabinets first , then tile to them. The guys I have talked to all say it doesn't make any difference to them. Seems it would be much faster to lay field tiles, than to cut around islands.....
> Any good reasons to tile under the cabinets?
> ...


I would stick to flipping burgers :thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

r4r&r said:


> Now let's don't fool ourselves if you're using $8 grout and move cabs 4 years later you will still see the old foot print for quite sometime after the remodel.


There are many options for discolored grout. And it's far cheaper to implement those options than it is to replace the floor.

1) Clean the grout. I have cleaned some pretty bad grout and it matched nearly perfect. Let's all agree that no grout is evenly colored or in an evenly lit room. Sun, incandescent, reflective, and any number of lighting interactions and the grout changes color any where you look.

2) Grout Staining. I have also stained grout with great results. It's a fraction of the cost of replace the grout and is a great alternative.

3) Replace the Grout. This is also a very viable and inexpensive solution.


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

greg24k said:


> I would stick to flipping burgers :thumbsup:


??? Good one


----------

